# finger shooter going to release whats best



## stripercrazy (May 18, 2009)

hate to say I know nothing about releases I was told to get one with a buckle any help, what do you guys use is there one maker better than the rest thanks ed


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*release*

I am a long time finger shooter. The best one that I have found that fits my needs is the scott rhino xt buckle.


----------

